# Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 7 2700x



## -Sky (13. Oktober 2018)

*Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 7 2700x*

Guten Tag Community,

Wie im Titel geschrieben suche ich ein gutes Mainboard für den Ryzen 7 2700x.

Preis: 150-200€

Vielen Dank im Voraus. 

Euer - Sky


----------



## Dudelll (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 7 2700x*

Hi,

Asrock x470 Taichi
MSI X470/B450 Gaming Pro Carbon
ASUS ROG STRIX X470/B450-F GAMING

Wenn du schon bereit bist bis 200 Euro zu gehen würde ich allerdings das Taichi nehmen, auch wenn man das evtl. nur für 210 oder 220 bekommt. Ansonsten könnte man auch das x370 Taichi empfehlen, brauchst dann allerdings nen Bios Update.

Für präzisere Empfehlungen müsste man aber schon etwas mehr erfahren was für Anforderungen du an das Board hast, also Steckplätze, OC,Wlan etc.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 7 2700x*

Ich würde das ASRock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4 ab €' '162,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland nehmen, sofern du auf WLAN und Co. verzichten kannst. Ist sonst nicht wirklich schlechter als das Taichi. Das B450-F Gaming würde ich von der Liste streichen....das ist doch gut warm geworden mit nem 2700X ^^


----------



## azzih (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 7 2700x*

Im Prinzip tuts hier auch schon ein ordentliches B450 Board, würd halt schaun das man von der Stromversorgung was Solides für den 2700X bekommt. OC kann man eh haken, der 2700X läuft schon ziemlich am Limit.

Das ist ganz gut und hochwertig: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon ab €'*'176,40 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und mit 170€ imo noch im Rahmen.
Hab bei meinem 2700X das kleinere Gaming Pro (ohne Carbon) und läuft auch sehr gut. Die VRMs werden schon gut warm, aber noch alles im Rahmen.


----------



## defender197899 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 7 2700x*

Ich würde das nehmen  lässt sich auch ohne 1000er ryzen flashen  und ist gerade was RAM angeht  eines der besten Boards vor allen zu dem Preis
Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero AMD X370 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD | Mindfactory.de


----------



## markus1612 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 7 2700x*



defender197899 schrieb:


> Ich würde das nehmen  lässt sich auch ohne 1000er ryzen flashen  und ist gerade was RAM angeht  eines der besten Boards vor allen zu dem Preis
> Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero AMD X370 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD | Mindfactory.de


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Für 160€ ist das Hero unschlagbar gut.


----------



## -Sky (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 7 2700x*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
> Für 160€ ist das Hero unschlagbar gut.



OK, danke euch. Das sieht gut aus für 160€,aber das Taichi auch.


----------



## markus1612 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 7 2700x*



-Sky schrieb:


> OK, danke euch. Das sieht gut aus für 160€,aber das Taichi auch.


Du meinst das X470 Taichi oder das X370?
Das X370 solltest du nicht nehmen, denn da lässt sich, im Gegensatz zum Hero, das BIOS nur mit kompatibler CPU aktualisieren.
Wenn du Pech hast kriegst du da also ein Board mit BIOS, welches die 2000er CPUs nicht unterstützt.


----------



## defender197899 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 7 2700x*

Das Asus hat den Flashback Button  sodass du ohne CPU flashen kannst  geht beim Taichi nicht


----------

